# Extra water in the portafilter after an extraction



## Claude

Hi guys,

Hi have a slight issue with my extractions and I am having trouble finding a solution. When i make an espresso I often have some water left on the top of my ground coffee inside my portafilter.

The coffee I make is good but I stil think I am doing something wrong, I had a look at having a longer or shorter extraction but the results are quite similar.

I was wondering if any of you had the same problem and if someone found a solution? I know they are loads of parameters to look for when making an espresso but I was wondering if there was a simple solution out there?

Many thanks

C.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What type of bean roast? Is it dark and are you grinding very fine? Water on the puck isn't necessarily problematic as long as you're extracting 1:1.5-1:2 ratio dose to extracted weight in around 25-30secs.


----------



## Daren

If you are happy with the taste in the cup them don't worry about a bit of water on the puck. Depending on bean/grind I also get this occasionally.


----------



## Eyedee

It must only be space above the puck filled with water, if it bothers you up the dose slightly but weigh both the dose and the extraction.

Ian


----------



## Claude

thanks for the reply!

I actually dont actually weight the coffee after my espresso shot, i have been thinking about it but I don't really know what to do actually. do you actually weight the remaining "wet grind" or the actual extracted espresso?

Not sure my question is very clear but I'd love to know more about it!

Many thanks

C.



The Systemic Kid said:


> What type of bean roast? Is it dark and are you grinding very fine? Water on the puck isn't necessarily problematic as long as you're extracting 1:1.5-1:2 ratio dose to extracted weight in around 25-30secs.


----------



## Obnic

Eyedee is right.

Your PF basket is designed to have a puck of a particular size in it. If your preferred dose results in a puck of a smaller size, the space above the puck fills with water (bit sloppy when you disengage the PF).

If you put a little more coffee in the PF you can stop this but really the size (weight) of your dose is best established by what you taste in the cup.

If it's really bothering you, you can buy a set of baskets that work best at different weights (puck sizes). You change baskets depending on your dose. VST Lab offers such a range from 7g through 15g, 18g, 20g and 22g.


----------



## gingerneil

I sit my cup under the portafilter, but on top of a little set of scales, zero them and then hit go on both the classic and my little kitchen timer. I aim to get about 30g out (from 18g dosed coffee) in 30s. I quite often have a little water sitting on the top of the puck when I take the portafilter out. I just tip this into the drip tray then knock out the puck.

I use an 18g VST.


----------



## Claude

OK makes loads of sense, I just bought a scale and I'll give it go tomorrow morning . Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Dix

Some machines have a void between group head filter and portafilter. This area will increase water on top of the coffee puck. You can measure this gap by removing the basket from portafilter and moving the basket around group head filter. The solution is to order a larger head filter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Dix said:


> Some machines have a void between group head filter and portafilter. This area will increase water on top of the coffee puck. You can measure this gap by removing the basket from portafilter and moving the basket around group head filter. The solution is to order a larger head filter.


Thread resurrection alert and a lot of nonsense. ^^^^


----------

